# javax/servlet/jsp/jstl/core/Config



## aha_01 (5. Mai 2011)

ich habe ein Hello world Dynamic Web Project mit eclipse, tomcat6 und spring erstellt.
Die Startseite ist eine einfache jsp-Seite mit einem Link "zeige hello world" ausgestattet.
Wenn man auf den Link anklikt soll durch servlet den String "Hallo World..." angezeigt werden.
Problem:
Nach dem Ankliken des Linkes bekomme ich den Fehler:


> 05.05.2011 13:33:23 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
> SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet spring threw exception
> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/servlet/jsp/jstl/core/Config
> at org.springframework.web.servlet.support.JstlUtils.exposeLocalizationContext(JstlUtils.java:97)
> ...



Hat jmd ne Idee woran das liegen könnte ???:L


Grüße
Aha


----------



## gman (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

deine Frage ist zwar schon etwas länger her, aber ich hatte gerade (fast) das gleiche Problem. Eine Lösung
wurde hier:

 Tutorial: How to set up Tomcat 6 to work with JSTL 1.2 – It’s Only Software

beschrieben. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter (oder denen, die wie ich durch Google hier gelandet sind).


----------

